# best suit for constant use.



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

A friend told me about the man lake ventilated suit, Its like 1/4 screen mesh, double think. I hate the headnet, but you can quite literally go naked under it, with no issue of stings. and its been tough, blackberries didn't phase it this year.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a ventilated full suit from Glory Bee that is holding up well. If you buy from them, you might get a size larger than you normally get, mine doesn't fit exactly right, it's a little tight height wise and the zippers in the legs are only about 8" long (makes it hard at times to get my feet out). The zippers are well built though and I haven't had problems with them.
Go with a ventilated jacket or suit what ever you do, they are a lot cooler, especially if there's a breeze. It's in the 90s (sometimes closer to 100F) and almost 100% humidity in the summer here and a ventilated suit or jacket is the way to go.
Check out the product review threads, I think there are some suits reviewed there.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought an Ultra Breeze jacket earlier in the summer. It is somewhat cooler than my cheaper $50 jacket if there's a breeze. I am probably going to be in the minority here, but if I had it to do over I would never have bought it. While the zippers and workmanship are superb, the material selection is horrible. The outer mesh gets caught on anything and everything. As a bonus, the inner and outer mesh both melt very easily when exposed to only an inadvertent brush with a smoker. My smoker is always normal to cool, not a "flamethrower." I had several holes melted in my suit after only a few uses. To their credit they did send me some mesh patches, but I don't think I should have to do repair work on a $170 jacket after only a few light uses in my ten hive apiary. I'm not talking about doing cutout work or anything. I mostly wear my cheap jacket now. The veil is also easier to see through.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

T-shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a Mannlake vented jacket/veil. I dislike the veil when backing up my bobcat but the jacket is cooler then wearing a T-shirt.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ultra breeze. Has all metal zippers and is ventilated


----------

